# The Ballad of Black Orpheus



## Morrus (Nov 22, 2011)

This is just something I whipped up myself.  Something similar (but prettier!) will be in the _Player's Guide_.  My layout skills don't even begin to approach those of [MENTION=447]Marius Delphus[/MENTION], so please forgive the overall clumsiness of it!


----------



## malcolm_n (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------

